#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Λιθοσώματα κατάλληλα για φέρουσα τοιχοποιία

## Xάρης

Γνωρίζετε εταιρείες που να παράγουν λιθοσώματα κατάλληλα για κατασκευή φέρουσας τοιχοποιίας; Αν ναι, παραθέστε εδώ στοιχεία για ανάλογα προϊόντα.

Έχω βρει τα Κ250 και Κ300 της ΚΕΒΕ που έχουν κατακόρυφες οπές σήμανση κατά CE σύμφωνα με το ΕΝ-771, fb,μέση=8,00MPa και   λeq,unit=0,180(Κ250) 0,177(Κ300) W/mK σύμφωνα με το ΕΝ-1745.

Επίσης, τα Νο280 της Κοθάλη, Νο250 της ΒΕΑΚ (του ομίλου Κοθάλη) και Νο250-Θερμομπλόκ της Μαυρίδης (του ομίλου Κοθάλη) με fb,μέση=4,20-3,30-2,50MPa αντίστοιχα.

Τα Ytong και AlphaBlock έχουν fb,μέση=2,50MPa.

----------


## DirectionLess

Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα από το σεμινάριο, προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχει ελληνική εταιρία που να παράγει λιθοσώματα τα οποία μπορούν να πληρούν τις απαιτήσεις του EC6. Τα CE κλπ υπάρχουν μεν, αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλα τόσα πράγματα που δεν καλύπτουν στο 100% τις προδιαγραφές του κανονισμού. Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Xάρης

Δες τα τούβλα της ΚΕΒΕ. Έχουν παραχθεί ειδικά για φέρουσες τοιχοποιίες απ' όσα μου είπαν.

Ποιες προδιαγραφές του EC6 δεν πληρούν;

----------


## DirectionLess

Εννοείς να σου πω απ' έξω  ; Αν δεν έχω τον ΕΚ6 μπροστά μου, δεν μπορώ να σου πω τίποτα. Αυτή ήταν η γενική αίσθηση πάντως. Ας απαντήσει και ο mkalliou που ήταν και αυτός παρών.

----------


## Xάρης

*Κεφάλαιο 3 του EC6. §3.1.1*
Εκεί γίνεται αναφορά για τις προδιαγραφές των λιθοσωμάτων.
Σύμφωνα μ' αυτές οι οπτόπλινθοι πρέπει να παράγονται κατά το πρότυπο  ΕΝ-771.
Ζητήστε από τις εταιρείες πιστοποιητικά

Πχ
*ΚΕΒΕ - K300             * Οπτόπλινθος  ΧΠ, Κατηγορίας ΙΙ 
                                               Διαστάσεις: 250Χ300Χ240 mm(Μήκος- Πλάτος -Ύψος )                             

Ανοχές διαστάσεων: ΠΡΟΤΥΠΟ TIMH

Κατηγορία   ανοχής: ΕΝ 771-1 T1Κατηγορία   διακύμανσης: ΕΝ 771-1 R1Επιπεδότητα: ΕΝ 771-1 Καλύτερη από 0,5%                                 Παραλληλισμός: ΕΝ 771-1 Καλύτερος από 0,5%             Αντοχή σε θλίψη: μέση:ΕΝ 772-1 8,0N/mm² (πλευρά έδρασης)              Σταθερότητα διαστάσεων: ΕΝ 771-1 Δεν προβλέπεται από   τη χρήση διότι αναφέρεται σε οπτοπλίνθους οριζοντίων οπών              Αντοχή    συγκόλλησης:ΕΝ 771-1 Αναφέρεται σε φέρουσα τοιχοποιία και σχετίζεται με την συγκολλητική ουσία   και την κατασκευή              Ποσοστό ενεργών διαλυτών αλάτων:ΕΝ 771-1 Δεν προβλέπεται από τη χρήση διότι αναφέρεται σε εμφανή τοιχοποιία               Αντίδραση στη φωτιά:ΕΝ 771-1 Ευρωκατηγορία  Α1 - Άκαυστο              Υδατοαπορρόφηση:ΕΝ 771-1 Καλύτερη   από 8%              Συντελεστής διάχυσης υδρατμών:ΕΝ 1745 μ   = 5/10               Άμεση μόνωση έναντι   αερομεταφερόμενου θορύβου:ΕΝ 771-1 Rw = 58 dB               Μικτή πυκνότητα:ΕΝ 771-1 889Kg/m³  -    Ανοχή D1:10%              Ξηρά πυκνότητα: ΕΝ 771-1 2.173Kg/m³  -    Ανοχή D1:10%              Διαμόρφωση: ΕΝ 771-1 ΅Όπως η απεικόνιση              Ισοδύναμη θερμική αγωγιμότητα:ΕΝ 1745 λeq,unit = 0,177 W/mK              Ανθεκτικότητα έναντι παγετού: ΕΝ 771-1 Δεν προβλέπεται από τη χρήση              Επικίνδυνες ουσίες: ΕΝ 771-1 Δεν περιέχονται ούτε απελευθερώνονται κατά την τοποθέτηση και κατασκευή.

----------


## sundance

Έχει κάνει κανείς δουλειά με πέτρα?

Εκεί φαντάζομαι όμως, ούτε  πιστοποιήσεις υπάρχουν, ούτε τίποτα.(?)

----------


## Xάρης

Κατά EC6 §3.1.1 οι φυσικοί λίθοι κατατάσσονται στην Κατηγορία ΙΙ.
Οι λαξευτοί φυσικοί λίθοι πρέπει να ακολουθούν το πρότυπο ΕΝ 771-6.
Αυτό που θα έκανα είναι να πάρω κάποια δείγματα και να τα πάω σ' ένα εργαστήριο να βρω την αντοχή τους.

----------


## ppetros

Χάρη, ο φυσικός λίθος είναι "δύσκολο" υλικό. Και να πας κάποια δείγματα (αλήθεια πως θα τα πάρεις, από που θα τα πάρεις, με ποιό τρόπο θα τα μορφωποιήσεις σε δοκίμια κ.λ.π.) τα αποτελέσματα θα είναι ενδεικτικά για την μελέτη σου. Για το λόγο αυτό και το πάχος Φ.Τ. από φυσικούς λίθους είναι κατ'ελάχιστο τα 400 mm. Φυσικά αν μιλάμε για συνήθη έργα (μέχρι και διώροφα) θα έχεις τουλάχιστον κάποια δεδομένα για να βάλεις στο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## Xάρης

Προδιαγραφές για το πόσα δοκίμια και πώς πρέπει να ληφθούν δεν υπάρχουν;
Κάποια πράγματα υπάρχουν στο:
"Πρακτικά - Διδακτικά Εγχειρίδια
Μέθοδοι για την επιτόπου αποτίμηση των χαρακτηριστικών των υλικών"
των Χρ. Σπανός-  Μ. Σπιθάκης - Κ. Τρέζος.

Αυτά όμως αφορούν ελέγχους τοιχοποιίας και υφιστάμενων κατασκευών.

Εδώ όμως μιλούμε για τα χαρακτηριστικά των λιθοσωμάτων οπότε τα πράγματα είναι πιο απλά. Θα πρέπει να πάρουμε Χ δοκίμια διαστάσεων Α*Β*C από το σωρό με τις λαξευμένες πέτρες και να τα σπάσουμε στο εργαστήριο.

Το πρότυπο ΕΝ 771-6 το έχει κανείς να δούμε τι αναφέρει.

----------


## Xάρης

Το *πόσα* δοκίμια αναφέρεται κάπου;

----------


## ppetros

Μήπως βρήκες την μελέτη για τον προσδιορισμό αντοχών που ανέφερες πιο πάνω?

----------


## Xάρης

Πού ακριβώς εντοπίζεται το πρόβλημα;
Ποια ή ποιες είναι οι απαιτήσεις του EC που δεν καλύπτονται;

----------


## Xάρης

Οι οποίες πρέπει να πληρούν ποιες προδιαγραφές που δεν πληρούν;

Αυτό που διαβάζω στον EC6 είναι:
1. Οι λαξευτοί φυσικοί λίθοι πρέπει να παράγονται κατά το πρότυπο ΕΝ 771-6* (βλ. §3.1.1.(1) EC6)
2. Οι φυσικοί λίθοι κατατάσσονται στην κατηγορία ΙΙ (βλ. §3.1.1.(5) EC6)
3. Ανάλογα με το όγκο των εσοχών τους γίνεται η κατάταξή τους στην ομάδα 1, 2α, 2β ή 3 (βλ. Πίνακα 3.1 §3.1.1 EC6)
4. Ανάλογα των ελαχίστων διαστάσεων τους, ύψος και οριζόντια διάσταση, εφαρμόζεται ο κατάλληλος συντελεστής δ στη σχέση υπολογισμού της ανηγμένης θλιπτικής αντοχής (βλ. Πίνακα 3.2 §3.1.2.1 EC6)

* έχει κανείς το πρότυπο ΕΝ 771-6 του ΕΛΟΤ;

----------

